# Houghton Lake, Michigan



## Hatchetman

Heading to Houghton Lake in September, have never fished it. We would like to fish for northerns, heard it is a pretty good lake for them. Also will try for some panfish. Anyone have any info as far as how the fishing is and some techniques ? Appreciate any info, thanks in advance....


----------



## 1MoreKast

Hatchetman said:


> Heading to Houghton Lake in September, have never fished it. We would like to fish for northerns, heard it is a pretty good lake for them. Also will try for some panfish. Anyone have any info as far as how the fishing is and some techniques ? Appreciate any info, thanks in advance....


Hey Hatchetman. I've been up there several times and if it's pike you're after don't worry...you'll catch plenty. They are THICK in there. The lake is actually very fertile. In my opinion, the best technique is get a bucket of minnows and bring a box of assorted jigs. Jig and minnow will catch everything in that lake. Just find the edges of weed beds and pitch those jigs. I'd also pick up some leeches. They got some big panfish in there. I know a lot of guys catch big pike casting swim baits and trolling cranks but if you ask me, you'll catch plenty (and big ones) pitching jigs and big shiners. We kicked ass using those VMC Mooneye jigs and the Northland tackle Fireball jigs (1/4oz, 1/8oz, 1/16oz - pending depth and wind speed...we drifted). 

Last year I think we caught every species in the lake on a jig and minnow including those ugly dog fish. Not sure if you're aware, but they have a "Catch Us If You Can" contest that is open to everyone. If you catch a fish with a tag, take the fish to Lymann's on the lake. We caught a perch last year that was tagged and got a $50 gas card. Then we were entered into the grand prize drawing this past April where you have a chance to win $100k and new Lund boat. Everyone who catches a tagged fish within the year gets to pick a random tackle bag. If you're lucky, that tackle bag has a key to a tumbler. In that tumbler are 20 envelopes and if you pull the only 2 that say "$100k and new boat" you win! My buddy actually had the key and pulled one of the grand prize envelopes. Unfortunately he didn't pull the second but still walked out with $1000! I highly recommend going to Lymann's bait shop. Those guys have always been helpful and they got all the tackle/bait you need.


----------



## 1MoreKast

One other jig to mention...Roadrunners with the Colorado style blade. Sometimes the flash triggered them. Especially the pike.


----------



## Hatchetman

1MoreKast said:


> Hey Hatchetman. I've been up there several times and if it's pike you're after don't worry...you'll catch plenty. They are THICK in there. The lake is actually very fertile. In my opinion, the best technique is get a bucket of minnows and bring a box of assorted jigs. Jig and minnow will catch everything in that lake. Just find the edges of weed beds and pitch those jigs. I'd also pick up some leeches. They got some big panfish in there. I know a lot of guys catch big pike casting swim baits and trolling cranks but if you ask me, you'll catch plenty (and big ones) pitching jigs and big shiners. We kicked ass using those VMC Mooneye jigs and the Northland tackle Fireball jigs (1/4oz, 1/8oz, 1/16oz - pending depth and wind speed...we drifted).
> 
> Last year I think we caught every species in the lake on a jig and minnow including those ugly dog fish. Not sure if you're aware, but they have a "Catch Us If You Can" contest that is open to everyone. If you catch a fish with a tag, take the fish to Lymann's on the lake. We caught a perch last year that was tagged and got a $50 gas card. Then we were entered into the grand prize drawing this past April where you have a chance to win $100k and new Lund boat. Everyone who catches a tagged fish within the year gets to pick a random tackle bag. If you're lucky, that tackle bag has a key to a tumbler. In that tumbler are 20 envelopes and if you pull the only 2 that say "$100k and new boat" you win! My buddy actually had the key and pulled one of the grand prize envelopes. Unfortunately he didn't pull the second but still walked out with $1000! I highly recommend going to Lymann's bait shop. Those guys have always been helpful and they got all the tackle/bait you need.



1MoreKast....Thanks for the reply, appreciate the info and your willingness to share. Just needed some reassurance that the fishing is as good as I have heard....Thanks again....


----------



## Rich B

1MoreKast....do you recommend any particular camp on the lake for nice clean cabins and that has good dockage ?

Looks like a wide open lake that could bang up one's rig if a wind or storm blows through...after reading your comments on this fishery, would like to check it out (have driven by the lake often enough heading further north)....thanks....


----------



## 1MoreKast

Rich B said:


> 1MoreKast....do you recommend any particular camp on the lake for nice clean cabins and that has good dockage ?
> 
> Looks like a wide open lake that could bang up one's rig if a wind or storm blows through...after reading your comments on this fishery, would like to check it out (have driven by the lake often enough heading further north)....thanks....


Hey Rich,

The times we've gone we have always camped. We would just drop our boats in in the morning, fish all day, pull them out and park them at the camp. We've stayed at a few campgrounds but the best one was at the state park on Higgins Lake which is a short 5 - 10 min drive from Houghton. Higgins is beautiful if you haven't seen it. If you look on AirBnB or VRBO (https://www.airbnb.com/) or (https://www.vrbo.com/) there are a few properties on Houghton Lake that offer private slips you can use. In fact, this was going to be our next option. We are looking to go sometime in June. Last year we came up Memorial Day weekend and nearly froze to death...still mighty cold up North in May!

Typically, you can't go wrong using those two websites for a place to stay and I'm sure many of them have docks or slips available. That lake does get a little choppy when the wind is whipping so be careful if you plan on a windy weekend. Otherwise she's mostly glass. There is a bay on the NW and SE end that are good for hiding from sketchy winds. 

Let me know if I can help any further. I love putting people on great fishing destinations. Houghton, in my opinion, is that good fishing experience you can get from Ontario but don't have to cross the border to get to it


----------



## DHower08

Is this the lake that is just south of Higgins I believe it's called


----------



## 1MoreKast

DHower08 said:


> Is this the lake that is just south of Higgins I believe it's called


Yes it is....they are maybe 4 or 5 miles apart roughly.


----------



## DHower08

Looked at it on map didn't look that big then seen it's 22k acres!


----------



## 1MoreKast

DHower08 said:


> Looked at it on map didn't look that big then seen it's 22k acres!


Yeah man it's pretty decent size. I'll be up there June 21 thru June 24 with a good group of guys. If you haven't fished it, you should! A little bit of a drive but well worth it if you're into catching LOTS of fish! Toad smallies, perfect keeper size walleyes, and plenty of panfish...just gotta keep the pike off! Great place to take kids too...easy fishin'


----------



## 1MoreKast

Higgins is awesome too but more so on it's looks...it gets maybe 120' deep of crystal clear / blueish water. A lot of guys fish it for Lakers. Where Houghton is maybe 20' in the deepest I believe. Funny how two lakes side by side can be so different.


----------



## DHower08

1MoreKast said:


> Yeah man it's pretty decent size. I'll be up there June 21 thru June 24 with a good group of guys. If you haven't fished it, you should! A little bit of a drive but well worth it if you're into catching LOTS of fish! Toad smallies, perfect keeper size walleyes, and plenty of panfish...just gotta keep the pike off! Great place to take kids too...easy fishin'


The drive ain't bad just over 5 hours nothing compared to the 14 hr drive for our Canada trip


----------



## BMustang

DHower08 said:


> The drive ain't bad just over 5 hours nothing compared to the 14 hr drive for our Canada trip


The extra hours continuing north are worth it.

Only those who haven't/don't fish Ontario compare places like Houghton/Higgins to Ontario.

If you are only going for a week and want to get some action I'm sure that lakes like Houghton suffice.


----------



## DHower08

Issue I'm having is next few years I won't be able to get any vacation time at work from may through October!! But a 5 hour drive is easy for a 3 day weekend


----------



## BMustang

Totally agree!!!

We all have to make adjustments, and make what is available work for us.

I'm a bit defensive of those who compare Burt/Mullett/Houghton/Higgins Lakes with an Ontario experience. At a truly Canadian camp or waterway you will see nary a boat in sight. The conditions will be pristine and trophy fish will be readily accessible. While the aforementioned lakes are located in Northern (Lower Peninsula) Michigan, it is hardly a remote, solitary condition, but more like a TVA lake located in Northern Michigan.

My first northern fishing experience came at Drummond Island, Michigan back in the seventies. We caught pike, smallies, the and the occasional wallleye. Jumbo Perch were in abundance. There were other boats and some fishing pressure, but it was what we knew, and we came back with regularity. Then in the late 80s the Domino's Pizza people moved in, built resorts, golf courses, and the jet skiers, pontoon boats and retirees followed. Cormorants also took a liking to the place, and it was time to move on.

I have since crossed the border on an annual basis, doing fly-ins to Kabinakagami Lake, or drive in trips to the North Channel of Lake Huron, and there is NO comparison to the fishing opportunities/conditions that exist there.


----------



## 1MoreKast

BMustang said:


> Totally agree!!!
> 
> We all have to make adjustments, and make what is available work for us.
> 
> I'm a bit defensive of those who compare Burt/Mullett/Houghton/Higgins Lakes with an Ontario experience. At a truly Canadian camp or waterway you will see nary a boat in sight. The conditions will be pristine and trophy fish will be readily accessible. While the aforementioned lakes are located in Northern (Lower Peninsula) Michigan, it is hardly a remote, solitary condition, but more like a TVA lake located in Northern Michigan.
> 
> My first northern fishing experience came at Drummond Island, Michigan back in the seventies. We caught pike, smallies, the and the occasional wallleye. Jumbo Perch were in abundance. There were other boats and some fishing pressure, but it was what we knew, and we came back with regularity. Then in the late 80s the Domino's Pizza people moved in, built resorts, golf courses, and the jet skiers, pontoon boats and retirees followed. Cormorants also took a liking to the place, and it was time to move on.
> 
> I have since crossed the border on an annual basis, doing fly-ins to Kabinakagami Lake, or drive in trips to the North Channel of Lake Huron, and there is NO comparison to the fishing opportunities/conditions that exist there.


Well said...maybe I exaggerated a little with saying you get a similar Ontario experience...r

From 2008 thru 2011 we made a yearly trip to Calabogie Lake in Ontario (just West of Ottawa) and I'm sure, like most Ontario lakes, the fishing was incredible. So incredible that you didn't even want to fish anymore coming back to Ohio knowing how well we did up North. You get truly spoiled up there. Like BMustang said, those camps up there are secluded and you rarely see other people/boats. It's beautiful too and when the loons start their nightly howling it's an added bonus.

On another note, I will be up at Houghton 6/21 thru 6/24 and will report to this thread afterwards.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Houghton Lake - 6/21 thru 6/23

I showed up Thursday morning before the rest of the crew. The cabin sat about a mile and a half from the south end of the lake. Pretty neat little cabin we found on Airbnb and the host left us a 6 pack of Shorts beer and several tiny liquor bottle shots of whisky...really nice welcoming gift. After the gear was unloaded I cranked the tunes, cracked a cold one and prepared Friday's lunch. Peanut butter, jelly, and bacon sandwiches...Michigan tradition. Afterwards I built a fire and rigged up the rods with a cooler by my side filled with some rocky mountain silver bullets. The rest of them showed up later in the evening. We hung around the fire then crashed a little after midnight.

This year we decided to leave the boats at home and rented a pontoon from Brian's Lakeside Marina. I really enjoyed the pontoon and fishing from it was not as bad as I thought. Plenty of room for 4 of us and the boat scooted pretty good. Okay...onto the report. 

Per usual, the fishing was excellent. Friday we decided to keep some bounty for fish tacos. We ended up throwing 5 keeper walleye in the box along with an assortment of crappie, gils, and rock bass. Perfect fish for making tacos. We probably caught more than a dozen pike and the bass were outstanding. Lots of smallies including one I landed pushing 20". 

Saturday was rainy and chilly to start but turned into a nice day later on. We caught several nice bass, walleye, a few pike, and fat bullhead! 99% of the time we fished jigs w/ leeches, minnows, and crawlers. 

Overall, another great experience at Houghton Lake! P.S. - we found a pretty cool bar, "Back Door Saloon"...of course being a bunch of guys we were skeptical of the name...however it was a good time lol.


----------



## Hatchetman

1MoreKast said:


> Hey Hatchetman. I've been up there several times and if it's pike you're after don't worry...you'll catch plenty. They are THICK in there. The lake is actually very fertile. In my opinion, the best technique is get a bucket of minnows and bring a box of assorted jigs. Jig and minnow will catch everything in that lake. Just find the edges of weed beds and pitch those jigs. I'd also pick up some leeches. They got some big panfish in there. I know a lot of guys catch big pike casting swim baits and trolling cranks but if you ask me, you'll catch plenty (and big ones) pitching jigs and big shiners. We kicked ass using those VMC Mooneye jigs and the Northland tackle Fireball jigs (1/4oz, 1/8oz, 1/16oz - pending depth and wind speed...we drifted).
> 
> Last year I think we caught every species in the lake on a jig and minnow including those ugly dog fish. Not sure if you're aware, but they have a "Catch Us If You Can" contest that is open to everyone. If you catch a fish with a tag, take the fish to Lymann's on the lake. We caught a perch last year that was tagged and got a $50 gas card. Then we were entered into the grand prize drawing this past April where you have a chance to win $100k and new Lund boat. Everyone who catches a tagged fish within the year gets to pick a random tackle bag. If you're lucky, that tackle bag has a key to a tumbler. In that tumbler are 20 envelopes and if you pull the only 2 that say "$100k and new boat" you win! My buddy actually had the key and pulled one of the grand prize envelopes. Unfortunately he didn't pull the second but still walked out with $1000! I highly recommend going to Lymann's bait shop. Those guys have always been helpful and they got all the tackle/bait you need.


Thanks for the reply 1MK, appreciate the info, sounds good


----------



## BMustang

Happy to hear that things worked out for you!

I tend to expect disappointing reports from the more popular venues such as Houghton/Higgins, so I was glad to see that you caught some quality fish.

I have one question. The bass all seem to have distended bellies. This has been a trend throughout the mid-west this spring/summer. Any particular reason for the cause?


----------



## 1MoreKast

BMustang said:


> Happy to hear that things worked out for you!
> 
> I tend to expect disappointing reports from the more popular venues such as Houghton/Higgins, so I was glad to see that you caught some quality fish.
> 
> I have one question. The bass all seem to have distended bellies. This has been a trend throughout the mid-west this spring/summer. Any particular reason for the cause?


You know, I also noticed this trend and wondered the same thing. I thought I was the only one. All the bass we caught had that characteristic. We caught them high in numbers which would lead you to think they're strapping on the feed bag. Seems like maybe their metabolism is through the roof? I'm not sure what's going on. However, it did not seem that way by looking at their bellies. None of the ones we caught had a full looking stomach.

I don't necessarily target bass like I used to so my knowledge on their behavior and patterns is slim. Mostly walleye and other panfish I feel like I could make a good guess. 

Anybody else care to chime in? DHower? You seem like a knowledgeable bass guy lol


----------



## Kenlow1

Looks like a good time-we went to Houghton lake 50 yrs ago when I was a kid.


----------

